# Streaky cotton



## Paul33 (7/7/17)

Loving the new streaky cotton by vape warehouse!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (7/7/17)

Rebranded cotton bacon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Rebranded cotton bacon?


Not at all. 

I prefer it to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeffrey (7/7/17)

I prefer it to Cotton Bacon too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (7/7/17)

Have any close-up views of the cotton itself? 
Why do you prefer it over CBv2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (7/7/17)

Since trying JellyFish Cotton by VapJoy I stopped using CBv2 but I'm keen to try this PrimeWick out. 
Where can we buy some?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (7/7/17)

Apparently, locally produced...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/17)

herb1 said:


> Apparently, locally produced...?


I got gifted a bag but I know you can buy at foggas in Cape Town and a few other vendors have stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Have any close-up views of the cotton itself?
> Why do you prefer it over CBv2?


I'll put a pic later on of it close up. 

I just find it infinitely more absorbent and i can vape it white and pretty dry before dripping again. Haven't had a dry hit yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Have any close-up views of the cotton itself?
> Why do you prefer it over CBv2?



How's that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (4/1/18)

Wow - this Streaky Cotton is probably the best wicking material I've used for a long time (since I got a plastic bag full of Rayon from @Rob Fisher for my Reo/Cyclone combo actually). Currently using it in my SMM. Yet to try it in my Billet Box, but my hopes are high!
It's basically Rayon, from what I understand - with all the fast-wicking & no dry-hit benefits...
You can get it here: http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/Streaky-Cotton-Wick

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (4/1/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Wow - this Streaky Cotton is probably the best wicking material I've used for a long time (since I got a plastic bag full of Rayon from @Rob Fisher for my Reo/Cyclone combo actually). Currently using it in my SMM. Yet to try it in my Billet Box, but my hopes are high!
> It's basically Rayon, from what I understand - with all the fast-wicking & no dry-hit benefits...
> You can get it here: http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/Streaky-Cotton-Wick



I love it! I wish I hadn't spent so much on Cotton Bacon on black friday (R70 a bag) because after trying Streaky I'm 100% sold. My only problem with streaky is that it's very very very sensitive so I end up ripping my wicks in half while trying to get them through the coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/1/18)

Must.... resist.... urge....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN (4/1/18)

scored some streaky cotton at vapecon and I love it.

I cannot lie though,the ocassional rip in the cotton while wicking does irritate me,but it really is still the best cotton I have used-Good flavour,less dry hits and my wicks last me much longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Spyro said:


> I love it! I wish I hadn't spent so much on Cotton Bacon on black friday (R70 a bag) because after trying Streaky I'm 100% sold. My only problem with streaky is that it's very very very sensitive so I end up ripping my wicks in half while trying to get them through the coils.


But what’s cool about streaky is you can use a lot less cause it absorbs and expands that much more!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Must.... resist.... urge....


Don’t resist. You’ll love it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (4/1/18)

Spyro said:


> I love it! I wish I hadn't spent so much on Cotton Bacon on black friday (R70 a bag) because after trying Streaky I'm 100% sold. My only problem with streaky is that it's very very very sensitive so I end up ripping my wicks in half while trying to get them through the coils.



Interesting. I had the ripping wick problem plenty with Royal Wick, but not with Streaky yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (4/1/18)

Haven't touched my CBv2 since buying a bag of streaky, I wick as often is I would with CBv2 but the wicks are still white and in very good condition when removing the streaky. None of that initial cotton taste on fresh wick like I would have with the bacon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

CeeJay said:


> Haven't touched my CBv2 since buying a bag of streaky, I wick as often is I would with CBv2 but the wicks are still white and in very good condition when removing the streaky. None of that initial cotton taste on fresh wick like I would have with the bacon.


And it just wicks so well it’s unreal!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> And it just wicks so well it’s unreal!!



Tried it in the exo yet bud ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Tried it in the exo yet bud ??


I did rewick with it yesterday it I wicked like a moron so it leaked overnight so I wasn’t charmed. 

Redid it this morning right in the coil with cb2 and so far it’s much better. 

Next pitstop I’ll use streaky again but this time I’ll pay attention and do it properly and I’m sure it’ll be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (6/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Must.... resist.... urge....


Good luck with that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (6/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I prefer it to be honest.


jip me two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/18)

I haven't tried it .....yet. Reviews sound very positive. 
Just a pity ( IMHO) they don't have more of a South African 'flavour" on the packaging. Wouldn't it be great if a South African vape product could become popular internationally? I hope that it is sent to all the overseas reviewers. The views expressed by forum members could be confirmed by them. 
The Cotton Bacon style of packaging and the use of the name *Streaky* Cotton made me believe that it was a new variant of Cotton Bacon.
I found it interesting that the packaging stated that "...This removes all impurities, oils, pesticides and chemicals; resulting in a sterile.....". I was under the mistaken impression that "organic cotton" , direct from the field, contained no chemicals or pesticides. As far as I can see, the packaging does not state that the cotton is organic, and neither does Cotton Bacon. The Vape Guy's websites states that " Vape Warehouse are very proud to launch this 100% pure organic cotton product."
Perhaps someone could explain the reason for this to me. From the limited reading I have done it would seem that organic cotton (direct from the field) is allowed to contain small amounts of chemicals and pesticides. These are then removed, resulting in pure, sterile cotton.
I hope that Vape Warehouse does well with this S An product. I will be buying it when my bacon stock runs out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I haven't tried it .....yet. Reviews sound very positive.
> Just a pity ( IMHO) they don't have more of a South African 'flavour" on the packaging. Wouldn't it be great if a South African vape product could become popular internationally? I hope that it is sent to all the overseas reviewers. The views expressed by forum members could be confirmed by them.
> The Cotton Bacon style of packaging and the use of the name *Streaky* Cotton made me believe that it was a new variant of Cotton Bacon.
> I found it interesting that the packaging stated that "...This removes all impurities, oils, pesticides and chemicals; resulting in a sterile.....". I was under the mistaken impression that "organic cotton" , direct from the field, contained no chemicals or pesticides. As far as I can see, the packaging does not state that the cotton is organic, and neither does Cotton Bacon. The Vape Guy's websites states that " Vape Warehouse are very proud to launch this 100% pure organic cotton product."
> ...


You won’t be disappointed with it. 

I use it mainly in my Goon cause it’s SUPER absorbent and I don’t have to drip as often

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Tried it in the exo yet bud ??


Using it in the exo now. 

Much better with a 3mm ID coil. Wicking beautifully.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Using it in the exo now.
> 
> Much better with a 3mm ID coil. Wicking beautifully.


So where can I send the invoice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> So where can I send the invoice
> 
> View attachment 118304


For the streaky or the Panama?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> For the streaky or the Panama?



Both haha...this wick is the bees knees !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Both haha...this wick is the bees knees !


I told you!! How easy is it to work with???!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I told you!! How easy is it to work with???!!



And for once I can vape immediately and not have to deal with break in time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/18)

And absorbent like nobodies business that stuff!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (9/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Using it in the exo now.
> 
> Much better with a 3mm ID coil. Wicking beautifully.


So it works well in Exocet @Paul33 ? No leaking? I've been loving it in my RTA's but haven't yet tried it in the Exocet yet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/1/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> So it works well in Exocet @Paul33 ? No leaking? I've been loving it in my RTA's but haven't yet tried it in the Exocet yet



Haven't run into an issue yet in mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/1/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> So it works well in Exocet @Paul33 ? No leaking? I've been loving it in my RTA's but haven't yet tried it in the Exocet yet


Works perfectly in mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (9/1/18)

Thanks, mine too - wicked her up this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trishan Gounden (9/1/18)

I was led to believe that streaky cotton sucks and mutes the flavour.

I have a bag (thanks to vapecon) and went and bought a packet of cbv2. Regretting spending that R150 now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

